# Southern Heritage Unit Derailed



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Bummer


----------



## GTW son (12 mo ago)

Ouch


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

Rock slides are always an issue in mountainous terrain.
Like the time CSX derailed due to a slide along Kentucky's Big Sandy river near Draffin in 2020....









Or the Amtrack rock slide in Vermont in 2015....









And the 2007 Rock slide in Harlan Kentucky....









NEVER a fun thing to see but good to hear there was no loss of life!!!


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

SF Gal said:


> And the 2007 Rock slide in Harlan Kentucky....


I'll guess the folks in the little yellow house had to change their skivvies.


----------



## rrman987 (Aug 29, 2021)

oks like a NS heritage unit. Too bad it appened to that unit and not just the run of mill NS units. Hope they can pound out the dents and make it look like just shopped.


----------

